# Holiday Rentals & Social Security



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Hi all, I've tried searching the forum but couldn't find an answer....how does the soc sec payment work if you are a resident renting out part of your property to holidaymakers? The tax I can follow but from the few references I can find here and via google, I get the rather nasty feeling that this soc sec payment is a hefty tax (just not called that).
Does anyone know how much it is, what you get for it, whether you can opt out eg as a PT resident could you pay minimal (I think it's class 2, may be 4) NI contribs in the UK and not pay a vastly larger amount in PT.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not an expert but if you are Portuguese resident then I think that you _may _be able to dodge further contributions for social security by any or all of

already being employed in Portugal
already being otherwise self-employed in Portugal
already being in receipt of an old-age pension
having self-employment (rental) earnings below a certain limit

It is your country of residence that would normally determine where and if you pay for social security, so voluntary payments elsewhere are unlikely to be of benefit.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for this, appreciated.


----------

